# New York City/Long Island - Boss plow lights



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Rt-3 lights in perfect working order. $150. Been sitting on my shelf. Northern Va/Western Md. Text me, as I’m not on here much anymore. 718-650-0080. Thx. I’ll text you pic...


----------

